# Much delayed video



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

This is what I sound like. 





I don't sound quite so awkward in English. I hate cameras.

Ed.: Fun thingy: http://lab.andre-michelle.com/swf/fl10/ToneMatrix.swf

Some patterns to copy:
130558,66818,95610,87370,83290,97602,65918,130816, 1022,129538,68346,92810,84650,96954,66178,130814


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Seeing that was a strange experience, given that I've known you as a completely stationary, text-and-photograph-only entity for something like 3 years now.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hee, yes. I always hated listening to audio of my voice. It sounds fine when I'm speaking, but hearing the recording makes me cringe.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Actually, I thought your voice sounded pretty.

It was mostly just weird that you exist in reality instead of being an abstract floating mind on the internet. I mean, if you move around and talk and stuff, that implies that you, you know, eat and breathe and things. How strange.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks. 

Since I live in my head so much, it occasionally seems quite odd to me myself that I am a concrete entity. Yes, strange indeed. I think I'm a little too detached from myself.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

You are quite lovely in your physical representation. Your voice is very credible as well....not at all whiny.....rather appealing. But Arabic as your first video?! C'MON!!!
=p
Contextually, I understood some of what you were saying. However I don't know a word of Arabic. What is the arrangement of the Arabic language (As in S,V,O)?

btw, the link you provided is rather amazing.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Why thank you, Joe, you are quite lovely yourself. ;] 
The problem I have with my voice is that it sounds vaguely like one that would belong to someone with some mental problem. I usually think some autistic spectrum disorder. 

Hehe, it was the first video I could upload to my computer. I really do hate cameras. Anyway, it was originally for the Arabic TA, so I figured I might as well make use of the fact that the video was in existence. 

Typically, Arabic is VSO. There are some sentences that are better expressed as SVO, but most are more like "Taskun Hala fii Dimashq," which literally translates to "Lives Hala in Damascus." 

Yes, the link is mesmerizing. In fact, if you right-click on the pattern you create and click on "Copy," then you can paste the numbers here or anywhere. Another person can copy those numbers, paste them to the box, and get the exact same pattern you copied.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

What was that, Night? I couldn't understand all that retarded grunting and slobbering =D
You're raving mad for saying that, but who doesn't hate their own voice? I'm sure you would say the same to any of my own voice complaints.

It pleases me, but I can't take away your entitlement to dislike it.
My nose is pretty aquiline. Sometimes I like it, sometimes I wish I were wealthy to have it shaved off...... meh. Big nose, small matter. I'll let it go.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

:crazy:
Fine, fine, I'll stop whining about how my voice sounds/face looks. It's not like it matters anyway. 

And for the record, not all autistics are retarded. 

I actually kind of like big noses. Don't ask, I will simply give an absurd answer that clearly doesn't explain my taste.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I actually might be the only one here who understood it all =)
I must say your accent is really really good =] 

n im not understanding why ur whining about ur voice =P


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Why thank you, Starry. roud: 

Never you mind my complaints. It's just strange to hear recordings of one's voice.


----------

